# Curtis sno pro problems driving me crazy



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a curtis been running it for ten years now. This season cannot get it to work. I hooked it up solenoid clicks. So figured check for power coming out of it no power figured easy fix replaced solenoid which I did with a western style which was slightly different. Blade worked for a few seconds motor continuously runs with no response from controller. Shut of truck, then tried it again solenoid just clicked checked for power at plow motor i was getting power to motor, which is strange but would not operate. So put old solenoid back in its clicking. Checked with test light at motor and was getting power to motor but not operating. My Jack stand switch is broke does that have anything to do with operation of plow or is it a seperate circuit. I need to figure this out asap with season here


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your checking power, what about ground?
How did you hook up the solenoid?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The Western solenoid needs to be grounded at one of the small terminals to work correctly on that application. If the motor ran like you said, and at its age it may have burned up. Run battery cables from your battery directly to motor and see if it runs, be careful doing this. Also check for power at the red wire to the lift valve magnet, and check its ground circuit. 
If the motor is bad, do not lose the coupling to the pump, and get a Curtis motor instead of an after market. 
Have you ever taken the can off and cleaned the screen?


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

*ground issue*

I put western solenoid back on grounding to fender well with wire. Plow ran in all directions but motor continued to run. I played with the harness got motor to stop and go on and off so im figuring it is the main ground in the harness plug. Not sure if there is a fix for this or i might need to repace entire harness to new style. Wondering if i might be ablse to cut out ground from harness get a weather connector male female make ground connection separately.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I do not think it's a ground, do you have the two plug harness, or the old single plug harness? With the motor constantly running, remove the signal wire from solenoid and see if it stops.


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

*..........................*

Blade will operate in all directions but motor is continuing to run. tried grounding with a battery cable from batt neg to plow motor neg stud figuring that was it. well no luck. Im convinced it has to be the western four post solenoid, I tested with test light has power to both studs all the time even with harness for plow unplugged. And it is also gounded properly to fender, I will give it one more shot grounding solenoid to battery neg. If nothing then has to be solenoid. I did try my old curtis style solenoid i had power to it but nothing would come out so im figuring thats is blown or im just not getting a good ground on fender. Also i do have old one style plug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

sted with test light has power to both studs all the time even with harness for plow unplugged. 

Yea that's not right. I'm thinking new solenoid.


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

*faulty solenoid*

It was a faulty western solenoid. I changed it out with a trombetta fisher one works great. Come to find out the local auto store i bought the western solenoid had issues with faulty ones. So everything is working great


----------

